# Fursuit Bangs



## Mika (Sep 24, 2011)

I was wondering how to make long bangs on my fursuit head.  I've seen many but always have wondered how to make them.  I might be able to buy hair extensions though.   I don't think those would work though.   Any way to make long faux fur into bangs?


----------



## Mika (Sep 24, 2011)

...


can anyone else answer?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 24, 2011)

Hair extensions are typically the way to go. You can find them in varying lengths and qualities. It should work fine unless there is a really odd situation in which case you might need to elaborate.

EDIT: You could also use kanekalon. http://www.ikickshins.net/bulk.php

Also, here is a video that may prove useful: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl1-sK1ThVs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Oct 4, 2011)

Depends on how long you want them. If they're relatively short, I've found the fur to work fine. but if they're long then hair extensions would do just fine.
Protip: Elmers glue works AWESOME as Hair gel. Used mine to stand up a mohawk on one of my suits :3 http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4950676/


----------

